# my mouse has a cold



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

My mouse has a cold and is sneezing and making sqeeking noises when she breaths 
its been a week like this now and i've been to the vet 
but she don't want to give me medicine for her because ahe thinks its a allergic reaction of the bedding they use where she comes from and that i don't use

i use hemp fiber? if i spell that correctly 
next week i change on carefresh ultra.

i'll give her a mix of water and Broomhexinehydrochloride for children sugarfree ofcourse.

please need some tips or suggestions on what i can use so her cold goes away.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

theres generally no cure.Noisy breathing means a respiratory infection.Make sure you clean out frequently to keep ammonia levels low.A course of broad spectrum antibiotic such as Baytril will do no harm,surprised at your vet.If the mouse stays in good bodily condition then it will live a normal enough life.Any sign of weight loss/spikey fur then there isn't much hope of longevity.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

thanks for the explanation she is a fuzz mouse and its really hard to see if her hair is spiky 
its sad that i can't do much more than i allready do. i clean the cages 2 times a week, and watch how well she eats.
she's only 8 weeks old and just a week here with me so i thought at first that stress make her imune system weaker.

my vet said she's to young to give her meds and that it will go away..

.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Diphenhydramine Hcl (Benadryl) liquid sometimes helps alleviate symptoms and is what I have used with no trouble. I added it to the water, or painted it on their snouts, whatever way works...


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Never heard of it, i use the brand Bisolvon thats what they preffer at a dutch mouse forum 
bilsolvon has a active substance of broomhexine 
i searched online for shops who sell baytril but sad enough i can't buy it in the netherlands, only by a vet and they don't just give it to me as i explain in my previous post

so i just use the broomhexine and be patience and hope she's doing better in time.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's one of the most common OTC drugs ni the world.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

i'll keep on searching where to buy it, can only find intructions/how to use online.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

It's illegal to sell those meds in petstores in the Netherlands since januari the first 2015 i heard this from all local petstores around my village.

So the only thing i can do is going to another vet.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been to a vet today and i finally have the medicine baytril for trough the water. 
They have indeed a cold and almost a lung infection.
over a week they must be healthy and happy again.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

sadly it helped a little..
she doesn't sneeze anymore and the heavy breathing is gone when she sleeps,walks and eat trough te day The only time she sneeze,cough and breath heavy is when i'am near the cage or take her out and hold her.
so is this a stress thing??


----------

